# Cyms and Epis...



## biothanasis (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello,

Today I received these backbulbs of three Cym hybrids (no names, just flower photos which I can send if necessary) and 5 Epidendrum ibaguense red! I've let them dry out a bit cause they arrived pretty wet and I applied a self-constructed disinfectant (weak dosage of mouthwash with distilled water)!

I' ve read that they can be potted in soil! Is this true? What mix do you use?? Is bark litter adequate? Thank you...


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 29, 2009)

for the cymbs. I don't know, but for the epis don't keep them dry!!! I had some of them growing in a glass with water, others grow in a normal bark mix, but don't forget to water!!! Jean


----------



## nikv (Oct 29, 2009)

I've heard of Cymbidiums growing in regular soil, but I grow all of mine in fine fir bark. I think they have better drainage that way. Don't know about the Epis. Good luck with them!


----------



## luvsorchids (Oct 29, 2009)

My mother grows both in fine bark.

Susan


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank you all for the info!!!

Generally most of the cyms I had in bark dried out or rotted (maybe cause the bark was too big or too small respectively??)...lol I think I must regulate my watering habbit! Also Epis did well in bark and perlite but the dry summer killed them... (I was absent for 2-3 weeks)!

I planted them all in "Flortis" orchid mix! (Bark with turf etc). I hope they will do fine...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 29, 2009)

Sorry, I saw this late. The Cymbids need perfect drainage and a deep root run since they have such huge root systems and really fat roots. So pick pots that are tall and narrow, like a flower vase. I don't put ANY organics in the mix nowadays and my plants flourish - just remember to fertilize them!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 29, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Sorry, I saw this late. The Cymbids need perfect drainage and a deep root run since they have such huge root systems and really fat roots. So pick pots that are tall and narrow, like a flower vase. I don't put ANY organics in the mix nowadays and my plants flourish - just remember to fertilize them!



What do you use???


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 30, 2009)

Well the seller describes in their ebay lot that his mix is mostly of soil/orgamnic material and plants are grown perfectly! Should I put them in perlite only?? I can add some gravel too, but both materials are small!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 30, 2009)

In the wet climate here using organic components can cause problems, so many growers just use mineral based composts. These are sometimes mined directly while others are processed (baked clay for instance). I use a mix of these, but certainly you can use organic material such as coarse bark and core.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 31, 2009)

For epidendrum ibaguense, I use charcoal + (soil & fern root). Mine doesn't bloom all that frequently for me, but should do better in a Mediterranean climate.. I feed quite heavily and placed in full sun.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh, TY pahioboy...


----------

